# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  NHS Highland clarifies hip op.concerns

## Nwicker60

*Raigmore hospital procedure has "remarkably low failure rate "*
*
NHS Highland wishes to reassure patients who may have any concerns about hip replacement operations that have been carried out at Raigmore Hospital in Inverness.* 
The recent adverse reports of poor outcomes for hip surgery relate specifically to poorly performing DePuy ASR and large head metal on metal hip replacements. 
NHS Highland Orthopaedic Surgeon, Mr David Finlayson, stressed that these have never been used by any of the surgeons at Raigmore Hospital. 
He said: Patients who have had hip replacements at Raigmore will have had a DePuy plastic socket inserted. This socket has been used in Raigmore since 1989 and has a remarkably low failure rate. The English National Joint Registry shows that it has the lowest failure rate of any of the sockets available.
Therefore, patients who have undergone hip replacement surgery at Raigmore do not need to have any special tests carried out and their hips will continue to be monitored in the usual way.
He added that NHS Highland only carries out hip replacement surgery at Raigmore Hospital 
Mr Finlayson said: There are, however, many patients in the Highlands who will have had their hip replacements done elsewhere. These patients should contact their operating surgeon to find out what kind of joint was inserted and whether plans have been made to arrange a follow up appointment.  We will be briefing our local GPs to this effect.

----------

